# Wakey wakey time! : (



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Morning everyone,

Just wondering what time your dogs get you up in the morning?
Mylo goes in his crate at about 11.00pm, no fuss good as gold! We don't hear from him then until next morning. The only problem is that he is waking earlier and earlier! Today it was 5.45 am! Anyone got any suggestions? Or is it just me being a lazy herbert, loving my beauty sleep too much! He is 18 weeks old by the way!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm lucky that hubby is an early riser. Dylan visits him between 5 and 6 am and he lifts him into bed where they both go back to sleep for another hour! Talk about spoilt, but men can be very soppy when they fall in love


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Noodle goes to bed at 22.00 and we let her out at 06.30. She doesn't fuss in the night and doesn't go to the loo in the night.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie is the same age as Mylo, but she is learning that her routine is no routine because I am not very good at schedules! She goes to bed any time between 10 and 11.30 (she generally sleeps at my feet in the evening though). And my husband is normally first up (any time between 4am and 7 am depending on his work), but he doesn't attend to Rosie so she has started to learn to ignore him. I get up between 6.30 and 7 and she starts making a noise when she hears me moving about. 

At weekends she wakes me up about 8.30ish, normally because the kids will have woken up by then and started making a noise. 

I think we have a very adaptable doggie! Thank goodness! Perhaps you could try putting something Mylo's crate? I've always put a towel over Rosie's crate so she knows it is night time and that it is different from her daytime crating.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Putting a blanket over Lady's crate means that she will sleep in later for me too....not every day...but most days...so I tend to do it on weekends when I need a little more shut eye


----------



## Kez (May 1, 2011)

Ruby is 9 weeks. We put her in her crate about 10.30. I wake up and go down to her about 6. She seems to just be waking up then and I catch her before she wees in her crate, im hoping she will sleep a bit later as she gets older. Reading peoples replies i'm tempted to try covering her crate to try and stretch it out a bit.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo goes to sleep at about 10pm and we wake at 8 or 9 am. Most pups will wake up early sadly, but it'll get better with age.  Can you put the crate in a window less room, or cover it with a thick black blanket? (and lift up a corner and point a fan towards it of course, if it's hot)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Too bloody early... Mable used to be 7 but has been 6 on the dot for ages now ... have been letting her out to the loo and just recently been putting her back she'll tolerate another hour... Wilf would sleep forever x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

No idea, hope that doesn't make me a bad 'cockapoo' mum - all you guys are so kind to your dogs letting them sleep upstairs and getting up early to play and let them out.

Flo is in the utility room and we don't hear her in the morning until she makes a noise when she hears the first person get up and start moving around but no idea what time she actually wakes up. I put her in the utility room at 10-11pm and she's let out any time between 7-9am.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Flippin' 5:30 this morning....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think mine was something similar ... my eyes were too bleery to notice .. up with the larks lol x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> No idea, hope that doesn't make me a bad 'cockapoo' mum - all you guys are so kind to your dogs letting them sleep upstairs and getting up early to play and let them out.
> 
> Flo is in the utility room and we don't hear her in the morning until she makes a noise when she hears the first person get up and start moving around but no idea what time she actually wakes up. I put her in the utility room at 10-11pm and she's let out any time between 7-9am.


Mandy I think you have the right idea. If my hubby wasn't an early riser then I would sort something like that out. I never got up during the night for Dylan even when we first got him - I just cleaned up in the morning. I like my sleep too much!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Mandy I think you have the right idea. If my hubby wasn't an early riser then I would sort something like that out. I never got up during the night for Dylan even when we first got him - I just cleaned up in the morning. I like my sleep too much!


Same. I never got up in the night for Flo. She wee'd on her puppy pad and sometimes did a poo in utility room and I just cleaned up in the morning when I got up. After a few weeks she just stopped and held on.

I think puppies have small stomachs and eat, wee and poo more often, once they get to a certain age they then have fewer, larger meals, wee and poo less frequently and then learn to hold on until let out as they realise the difference between indoors being the packs den and outdoors being where they should toilet. Plenty or praise and treats when they get it right helps things along.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

My problem is keeping the kids in bed - I caught them trying to creep past our room to go to see Poppy at 6am this morning. I have been waking her in the night for a pee about 3am, but think I'll see if she will sleep through tonight.


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi
must have a dog who likes her sleep. she comes to bed when I go up anytime between 11pm and 12pm. she sleeps right through till 8am. gets up and plays till about 10am and 2 mornings a week will go back till 1pm and sleeps with my hubbie who is on nights. fab.


----------

